# Not Chicken Eggs



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

The chickens aren't the only thing laying eggs around here: Bluebird, Carolina Wren, and Chickadee


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I haven't seen any Chickadees here but then I haven't been watching for them a whole bunch either. 

I have a Wren nest on the garage light again. I wish they'd figure out that I come and go through the doors frequently but every year it's the same thing. Absolute panic when I walk out or in.

How did you get that close to the nests?


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

The bluebird and chickadee nests are in bluebird boxes that the front opens and swings out of the way. The wren nest is on top of a 100 gallon propane tank that the lid can be lifted.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You just reminded me, I've got a nest on my propane tank too. 

I guess I need to get with the program and hang my bird houses. They're still sitting on my workbench waiting for me to do something with them.


----------

